# Help??? Family member needs help but won't help self



## Rihanna (Jun 5, 2012)

Quick facts -
Couple married 9 years together for 19 ages 36 & 37
Two children 3 & 5

Know he has bed abusive & neglectful for years but couldn't get her to leave. She has been mean to his family and alienated them. She has been difficult with our family as well and has problems. For 7 months he has been saying he is going to leave & take kids. He convinced her to take antidepressants which ultimately triggered a psychotic break. She was hospitalized again e's the will for thre days but released and is recovering. She is able to and does take good care of kids. He pushed her & provoked her the. Called police and got her arrested for domestic abuse. He left & took kids but she got the sheriff to return them but now he is staying in house. She says she doesn't want a divorce but something bad will happen if this keeps up. Is there anyway to break her delusion & get her to leave? Neither one of them will file or get a restraining order.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No. She's the only one that can make that decision. You can make sure that she knows you support her, and offer a place to stay. Even point her here or to women's shelter and support groups. But if she wants to stay there, it's her choice. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

